# can ginger people build muscle ?



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for the pointless thread but im sat here at work "bored" eating my broccoli and steak" and just had the most random thought.

Can ginger people build muscle?

Now ive been in the game over 20 years now and I dont think ive ever seen one hench ginger person!

not been gingerist so hope i dont offend any giners out there lol, Just venting my random weird thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

google "sheamus WWE"


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

:bounce:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Moff said:


> google "sheamus WWE"


Just done it now mate, how did you find that did you just ask google if theres any hench ginger muscle men out there lol.

I wouldn't say hes stacked though tbh, my point is when was the last time you saw a ginger in the top ten mr olympia lol


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

BBing is a niche sport though mate. Being ginger is pretty rare also. A rare niche = very very rare


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

lol Carrot Top! How could I forget him, not so much in that pic but I suspect there is some serious synthol abuse going on with him, his delts look silly...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 106457


dayyyym that doesnt look right lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

was shane copley ginger?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Whether or not they can grow muscle is besides the point.

They shouldn't even if they could.

It would be like giving Jimmy Saville the keys to the local orphanage - you just know it's gonna end badly.


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just done it now mate, how did you find that did you just ask google if theres any hench ginger muscle men out there lol.
> 
> I wouldn't say hes stacked though tbh, my point is when was the last time you saw a ginger in the top ten mr olympia lol


Nah, he's just a well known WWE wrestler mate, I'm not even into wrestling but I know who Sheamus is


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

@weeman

And also have you heard of BigBear AKA Dave Crossland off here and TM?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> was shane copley ginger?


hes has no hair in the pics ive just looked at of him on google


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Smitch said:


> @weeman
> 
> And also have you heard of BigBear AKA Dave Crossland off here and TM?


weemans shaved though so hes lifting under cover :thumb: not herd of bigbear though


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Moff said:


> google "sheamus WWE"


my 12 year old - expert on everything WWE says Shamus is "just fat really"


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just searched muscular gingers on google images and got loads of gay pictures/sites lol. Thanks for that!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

I heard gingers can inject babys tears to get hench, test doesn't work on them apparently


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> weemans shaved though so hes lifting under cover :thumb: not herd of bigbear though


He's about 350lbs, huge guy.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Ever heard of a guy called Ken Waller?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I heard gingers can inject babys tears to get hench, test doesn't work on them apparently


oh cool i think I'll get me some of those


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm ginger!!!! But not hench  .


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

can't help thinking this thread is my fault, still if you all upset me too much and I can always make another trip to oddbins


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Total Rebuild said:


> Ever heard of a guy called Ken Waller?


fat ginger guy who won X-Factor?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

youve clearly never watched pumping iron


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Smitch said:


> He's about 350lbs, huge guy.


Hope he doesnt read this thread then lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> Ever heard of a guy called Ken Waller?


yeh ill give you that one mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

If Sheamus is fat I'll have whatever doughnuts he's been scoffing mate lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Moff said:


> Nah, he's just a well known WWE wrestler mate,* I'm not even into wrestling *but I know who Sheamus is


Yeah ok mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gingers can build muscle but never in proportion....they never look good on it - they always have teriible shape, hilarious proportions or lady fat deposits patterns so we can carry on hating on them


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Moff said:


> View attachment 106458
> 
> 
> If Sheamus is fat I'll have whatever doughnuts he's been scoffing mate lol


admitted, he does look good in that picture. I shall sell on the lads wrestling tickets - he knows nothing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cnuts :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnuts :lol:


phoooo..........i though someone took the top off a 1000 year old egg then realize a ging was in the thread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> hes has no hair in the pics ive just looked at of him on google


Sure he's a ginger, and shaves it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wasn't Milky ginger before he lost his hair?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Sorry for the pointless thread but im sat here at work "bored" eating my broccoli and steak" and just had the most random thought.
> 
> Can ginger people build muscle?
> 
> ...


Ken Waller from back in Arnie's day. Was in pumping iron. He was the one who hid Mike Katz T-Shirt in the film.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> wasn't Milky ginger before he lost his hair?


Have some of that !!

:cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone else wanna call me a closet ginger ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mish said:


> Yeah ok mate


Fvck sake, bloody hillbilly yanks.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=248750.0;attach=288126;image


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

According to @weeman, ginges can get henched but can't share the same gym. If two meet in the same gym, an epic gunz battle happens.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

can't you cure gingerness with melanotan?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

only if you make them angry


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Anyone else wanna call me a closet ginger ?


dont worry, we wont stop there:thumb:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

is a strawberry blond a ginger in denial or is it a real hair colour?


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

cant wait to weeman logs in:devil2:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> @weeman
> 
> And also have you heard of BigBear AKA Dave Crossland off here and TM?


^^^ this


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@weeman is pigmentally challenged but a decent size (when not eating pizza and actually training)... as are bigbear and Con, two other mods off of TM... the fairly tale I heard off my grandpa when I was a kid is that although the gingers are a cursed breed indeed, once every thirteen generations in each ginger family a child is born who will achieve greatness and make the arduous journey from front door to gym without being slain by sun burn on the way....Bri, Cornelius and Dave Crossland are such gingers.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Would be good to see a ginger enter a comp, never seen a ginger chap with a tan


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's big jim?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

madocks said:


> Would be good to see a ginger enter a comp, never seen a ginger chap with a tan


 @weeman don't think he's ever competed maybe a pizza or an all you can eat contest lol...No he did a few shows and beat ram one year and is ginger lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Where's big jim?


Jim is ginger ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Isn't ronny coleman a natty ginger???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Jim is ginger ?


Yep


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@dipdabs fully admitted to being a ginge but manages to hide it quite well :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> @dipdabs fully admitted to being a ginge but managed to hide it quite well :lol:


She said she just shaves it off


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This just shows the power of a beard ! (Even when ginger)


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> This just shows the power of a beard ! (Even when ginger)


whos he???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> whos he???


Fcuk knows mate, remembered seeing it the other day while looking for ginger pi$$take photos for another thread so went back and got it for this one lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate, remembered seeing it the other day while looking for ginger pi$$take photos for another thread so went back and got it for this one lol


hes big but i bet he smells of fox **** and biscuits


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> hes big but i bet he smells of fox **** and biscuits


Haha yeah souless cnut !


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha i fvcking hope they can for my sake! :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

dbaird said:


> can't you cure gingerness with melanotan?


I was worried it would cover me in freckles! dont have any atm but have gingery hair / fair skin so assumed it would bring out the full ginger in me!

where did you hear that? i could do with using it to build up a tan for comp

oh, if it gives me so many freckles my skin just becomes one big freckle that does not count as a tan lol!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk knows mate, remembered seeing it the other day while looking for ginger pi$$take photos for another thread so went back and got it for this one lol


Have you seen coppercab on youtube? Watch him lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I was dark ginger, now jet black from mt2 lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> I was dark ginger, now jet black from mt2 lol


Did it affect you freckle wise? why have i been avoiding this!!!???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Have you seen coppercab on youtube? Watch him lol.


Yeah first saw him on rudetube mate ! Fcuking nutcase lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> @dipdabs fully admitted to being a ginge but manages to hide it quite well :lol:




Just so cute so I don't count ha


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember seeing Gerri Halliwells trainer in the paper a few years back, ginger and a bit of a beefcake haha

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-462084/When-Geri-stepped-Goliath.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Rumour has it ginger people have evolved to have no reflection, like vampires, so they don't get hit with a glaring light when they step infront of the mirror.

Plays havoc with their posing routines though.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strawberry blondes can


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Davo said:


> I remember seeing Gerri Halliwells trainer in the paper a few years back, ginger and a bit of a beefcake haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-462084/When-Geri-stepped-Goliath.html


fcukin hell thats one big ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> This just shows the power of a beard ! (Even when ginger)


My hero :wub: :lol:


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Whether or not they can grow muscle is besides the point.
> 
> They shouldn't even if they could.
> 
> It would be like giving Jimmy Saville the keys to the local orphanage - you just know it's gonna end badly.


did anyone else suddenly think Roal Moat?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Davo said:


> I remember seeing Gerri Halliwells trainer in the paper a few years back, ginger and a bit of a beefcake haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-462084/When-Geri-stepped-Goliath.html


18st? He looks heavier since he's 6'5. :confused1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 18st? He looks heavier since he's 6'5. :confused1:


thats what i thought, looks 20+


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Flex lewis is pretty swole!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Did it affect you freckle wise? why have i been avoiding this!!!???


gave me a few more but once the tan kicks in you cant see them


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Davo said:


> I remember seeing Gerri Halliwells trainer in the paper a few years back, ginger and a bit of a beefcake haha
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-462084/When-Geri-stepped-Goliath.html


He looks blonde to me!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i hada date with a black girl (with a 6 pack) from wolves who liked gingers.........pervy cow, i didnt ride her obviously...........her bait would have smelled like a deadliest catch trawlermans season old deck gusset


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Carrot top on synthol. Whats the world coming too.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Boooom!!!!

Ginger power mutherfukers!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> Boooom!!!!
> 
> Ginger power mutherfukers!!


it is true .

View attachment 107021


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> it is true .
> 
> View attachment 107021


you cvnt,i thought i had destroyed all copies of the origional shot with my ginge edited out!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> you cvnt,i thought i had destroyed all copies of the origional shot with my ginge edited out!


 :lol: a guys gotta have his [email protected] material lol


----------

